
German firm offers Europe's first 'personalised paper' - newacc
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5i_tpe33jOjeKXQhEEl63oBtS_u-w
======
zeynel1
A version of this idea where the paper is printed at home:
[http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/03/back-to-the-future-
medianew...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/03/back-to-the-future-medianews-
revives-print-your-own-newspaper/)

------
zeynel1
Good idea but I wish the article also mentioned the printing technology and
production. How did they solve these problems?

